# 3 Mile Bridge



## Croaker Chris

Thinking about taking Friday off and head out to 3 MB. Any suggestions on what would be a good time and what kind of bait to take just to catch some fish, not picky about what kind just want to reel some in.....


----------



## Breeze

Croaker Chris said:


> Thinking about taking Friday off and head out to 3 MB. Any suggestions on what would be a good time and what kind of bait to take just to catch some fish, not picky about what kind just want to reel some in.....



I normally fish there at night. Trout and Croakers are pretty good there right now. They are taking cut bait pretty steady. The reds normally hit between 12am and 3am, I been catching them on frozen cigars and northern mackeral. They will also hit on live pinfish or small trout as well.... Not sure what is biting during the day cause I dont make it out there during daylight..


----------



## Croaker Chris

*3 Mile*

Ok, thanks for the information. I am going to try and get there around 5:30 or 6:00 am and spend the day, and see what i can stir up. Figured I would pack a lunch and some cold adult beverages and enjoy the weather, looks like it is going to be nice on Friday ...


----------



## darsinika

hey doug it sounds like you are starting to eat well from 3mb


----------



## Charlie2

*Three Mile Bridge*

Good advice.

I only wish that the new fishing pier extended as far out as the old Three Mile Fishing Bridge. I really miss the 'regulars' as well as the people who ran the store. C2


----------



## Breeze

darsinika said:


> hey doug it sounds like you are starting to eat well from 3mb



Yeap, starting to learn the ropes of it... trout are pretty much a given most nights. They keep me busy while waiting on the reds. I caught some pretty good size croakers the other night as well. Tossed them back but the next day I remember someone saying they are good eating.... so might start keeping them as well.... 

When you going to head back out there? Might try to find some new spots to fish sunday, any recommendations?


----------



## Breeze

Charlie2 said:


> Good advice.
> 
> I only wish that the new fishing pier extended as far out as the old Three Mile Fishing Bridge. I really miss the 'regulars' as well as the people who ran the store. C2



How often do you fish 3mb? Would be nice to meet some fellow pff'ers out there some time


----------



## southern yakker

Breeze said:


> Yeap, starting to learn the ropes of it... trout are pretty much a given most nights. They keep me busy while waiting on the reds. I caught some pretty good size croakers the other night as well. Tossed them back but the next day I remember someone saying they are good eating.... so might start keeping them as well....
> 
> When you going to head back out there? Might try to find some new spots to fish sunday, any recommendations?


You should head out to bob sikes.


----------



## Breeze

Only problem with bob sikes is that from what I hear you have to lug all your stuff across the road to the pier. I dont have a cart to haul stuff with so would be a pain trying to get the rods, tackle box, pier net and cooler all over there in one trip...


----------



## darsinika

*croaker mom's favorite*

i love some croaker, i put them in same taste as lake perch, that is just me, on the west coast it is pretty well know for table fair. this one is 12 inches and thick from bayview park.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

darsinika said:


> i love some croaker, i put them in same taste as lake perch, that is just me, on the west coast it is pretty well know for table fair. this one is 12 inches and thick from bayview park.


 
I would be scared to eat anything from Bayou Texar.:blink:


----------



## Breeze

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I would be scared to eat anything from Bayou Texar.:blink:



Why? They are the same fish that swing out to the bay.. 

Besides, once you cook them up you will kill any bacteria that might be there


----------



## blobby23

I always use gotcha lures when im out at the 3 mile bridge! always come home with somethign!


----------



## Phat Old Man

Croakers are from the Drum family. So if you like Redfish you will like Croaker. I may have to head out to 3M after all the catching fish talk.


----------



## YoungGun

Breeze said:


> Only problem with bob sikes is that from what I hear you have to lug all your stuff across the road to the pier. I dont have a cart to haul stuff with so would be a pain trying to get the rods, tackle box, pier net and cooler all over there in one trip...


 You can park on the same side as the bridge if you come from the gulf breeze side (sure the folks at the Grand Marlin hate it but they've never said anything). Definitely worth chunkin some cut bait on the bottom off Sikes. Lotta good size reds being pulled outta there lately. Still a good walk but worth it.


----------



## blue75966

any of you guys ever fish the bank off 3 mile on the south side where you can park your car close to the water? i was thinking to try that spot this weekend sometime


----------



## YoungGun

We used to fish there around this time of year but never caught much. Only luck we ever had was throwing some cut bait close to the bridge from the sidewalk. There's some pieces of concrete out there in the water where we've caught some nice reds and baby sharks. That's about all I e tried there though.


----------



## blue75966

i know i am going out there tonite around 3am fish it to the sun comes up. there be 2 spots i will be trying tonite pensacola side where you can park by that wall fish the south side of the bank are go to the gulf breeze side it all deps how the wind where i be. if anyone see a white chevy old scool van out there that will be me and yall more welcome to fish too


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Water was flat today at the 3 mile....


----------

